# Replacement for led light



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Can anyone advice me, is it possible to replace a led light in a par38 led light. The one I have is 15W with 15led lights. Also, where can I buy the led light. Appreciate any info since am not sure, does led lens means its the led light or its just the lens.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Depending on the brand/model of led it's possible. You'd likely need to surface mount/unmount the led that you are looking to replace. Do you know which emitters your par38 bulb are using ?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

My PAR38 was a series of 1w emitters that were soldered to a heat sink. It was fairly easy to replace ones that were bad.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

RR37, I do not know anything other then its 1W led. I have not unscrew the fixture since I want to be sure I can replace the one led light.


----------

